# 450d lenses or compatibles



## John Starkey (24 Jul 2009)

Hi all,
i will be looking to add some extra lenses at some point,can anyone recommend a macro lense,wide angle lense,and a zoom lense,
i dont want to pay the earth but i dont mind paying for something half decent,is it possible to buy lenses that do macro and zoom,or is it best to have dedicated lenses.

regards john.


----------



## Sye Davies (24 Jul 2009)

hi john,

long time no speak  

i have a 350D with a canon 100mm macro lens which provides nice fish shots.

i also have a 55-200mm sigma lens with macro facility which also seems to do a nice job, especially when i want to fire off some basic shots without setting up the tripod and remote shutter control.

it also proves more than able with portrait shots of family and friends.


----------



## BigTom (25 Jul 2009)

I can personally recommend the Sigma 10-20 and Sigma 150mm macro as both being really fantastic lenses for the money. I've no doubt the canon alternatives are also excellent, but in my experience Sigma provide 90% of the performance of canon/nikon lenses for 50% of the cost (ish!). WOuld be hard pushed to recommend a tele until I knew more about what you wanted to use it for.

With regards to your last question, you'll find some Sigma telephoto lenses which are labelled as 'macro', meaning they have a close focus feature which will get you to somewhere around 1:3 magnification - for photographing fish, insects, flowers and other small stuff it's definitely worth splashing the cash on a true 1:1 macro lens (such as the Sigma 150mm or canon 100mm)


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jul 2009)

i've found the sigma 70-300mm apo macro to be a real star lens for the money.


----------



## John Starkey (25 Jul 2009)

Hi all,
Thanks for the advice,I will take a look at the recommedations,as for the zoom lenses,I want something that will take better pics of scenary that's a bit further away,I find the kit lenses a bit under gunned 18-55mm,what would anyone suggest?,
Regards john


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jul 2009)

John, if you give a price range it may be possible to narrow a lens down mate


----------



## John Starkey (25 Jul 2009)

Hi mark,
I don't mind going up Â£250 for each lense but not all at once,but if I can get a lenses that is Â£300 and a lot better than the Â£250 one I don't mind paying a bit extra.

 cheers mark


----------



## Sye Davies (25 Jul 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Thanks for the advice,I will take a look at the recommedations,as for the zoom lenses,I want something that will take better pics of scenary that's a bit further away,I find the kit lenses a bit under gunned 18-55mm,what would anyone suggest?,
> Regards john


the 18-55mm kit lens is junk. its amazing what a good bit of glass can do


----------



## Joecoral (25 Jul 2009)

The best EF-S lens imo is the 17-55mm f/2.8, blows the kit lens out of the water, is a bit pricey tho


----------



## John Starkey (26 Jul 2009)

Hi all,
thanks for the help,

john.


----------



## Sye Davies (26 Jul 2009)

if you want to pop in and see me john you are welcome to bring your camera and have a "play" with my lenses.

not that they are pro equipment but it may help....................would be good to see you 

you could critic my emmersed set up too


----------



## John Starkey (27 Jul 2009)

Sye Davies said:
			
		

> if you want to pop in and see me john you are welcome to bring your camera and have a "play" with my lenses.
> 
> not that they are pro equipment but it may help....................would be good to see you
> 
> you could critic my emmersed set up too



Hi Sye,
you still the got the shop at honeybourne?,if i am free on sat coming i will bring the camera over for a play,

cheers john.


----------



## Sye Davies (27 Jul 2009)

at blackminster mate, but near enough. you are more than welcome mate


----------



## John Starkey (28 Jul 2009)

Hi Guys,

i thought i would let you know of a bargain i got today,i was in stratford upon avon and popped into jessops and they had a sigma 70-300mm f/4 5.6 apo dg macro zoom lens for Â£149 so i bought it,when the guy rang it through the till it came up as Â£139 result hey,
regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jul 2009)

great lens john. 80%of my images are taken with that lens.   

 another great lens for the Â£ V's quality is the sigma 24-70 f 2.8 ex DG. compared to the canon L series it's the same league for a lot less money.


----------



## John Starkey (28 Jul 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> great lens john. 80%of my images are taken with that lens.
> 
> another great lens for the Â£ V's quality is the sigma 24-70 f 2.8 ex DG. compared to the canon L series it's the same league for a lot less money.



Hi Mark,thanks for the advice very much appreciated,
regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jul 2009)

Bargain, John!  

I've been considering this lens, as it offers great optical quality vs. price and I could do with a longer focal range.

After seeing Mark's results too, it only serves to reinforce what a good buy it is!


----------



## Sye Davies (29 Jul 2009)

a bargain at Jessops........do they really exist.  

looks like you got one John


----------



## John Starkey (29 Jul 2009)

I sye,
wha a bargain the cheapest myself and dan Crawford had seen it was Â£165,so well pleased they still have some left in various stores,
regards john


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Jul 2009)

nice one john, cracking lens for the money and glad you got the APO version with the nicer glass


----------



## John Starkey (29 Jul 2009)

Hi stu,
dan told me to make sure I got the apo version,
well happy
regards john.


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Jul 2009)

Get some pictures up then   

Aaron


----------



## bugs (29 Jul 2009)

Not quite what you're after but I'll mention it in any case... the Sigma 30mm f1.4...


----------



## John Starkey (29 Jul 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Get some pictures up then
> 
> Aaron



Hi Arron,
i always read up on stuff for some time so i know how to use the item,i am half way through a book which explains how to use my camera in simple terms,

regards john.


----------



## Sye Davies (30 Jul 2009)

pah,

stop reading and get snapping starkey


----------



## John Starkey (30 Jul 2009)

Sye Davies said:
			
		

> pah,
> 
> stop reading and get snapping starkey



Hi Sye,
up to now i am free on sat so i mya be over to your shop when ive done my water change,make sure you got your camera with you,

john.


----------



## Sye Davies (30 Jul 2009)

i always do john


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jul 2009)

Sye Davies said:
			
		

> pah,
> 
> stop reading and get snapping starkey


  

I know when i got mine i couldnt put it down


----------



## John Starkey (1 Aug 2009)

Hi All,I had a little play with my new sigma lens today while it was raining,well in the macro setting and mf,and av mode the pics of some flowers i took indoors were really good imo,when I am more confident with it I'll post some pics,
regards john.


----------

